# sykyline taillights?



## ckykm (Apr 22, 2003)

does anyone know how much hit would cost to put skyline R33 or R34 taillights on my sentra, i know i'd have to mod the back in order for the lights to look perfect, but does anyone have any idea on price.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Up to $5000.00


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Well you are at least going to be paying $650+ for the tail lights alone plus a nightmare of custom installation. If you have that much money to spend why not just buy a better car than Sentra.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Cosmetic Mods/Show is where this belongs!


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Any thats wheeeeeeerrrrreeee it is! Now.


----------



## NismoSERTurbo (Mar 19, 2003)

Ok, you people are smoking crack. $5000????? LOL.
I have a B13 and I just put R32 taillights in it. They are almost identical to R33 and R34 in size. I only paid $160 for the pair on ebay and my body shop only charged me an extra $700 to install them. If you want any info on what had to be done for installation, call my at 301-848-1530 or e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

sorry NismoSERTurbo.. but the R34 tail-lights are much different than the R32's and are differently shaped, which invlolves a but more difficult installation...

but you said... you would have pics by Fri.. May 16th.....
IF you got your car back


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

I have R33"s on my SER .. $250 for the tails .... $500 to get them molded in ... they are HOT HOT HOT! and with the omega kit and and a lil inner cooler chillin in the front .. you'd think it was almost an R33 :-D


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

R34 tails are the most expensive. $500 for the installation? did you have a friend in the business? $500 is about the price range to shave door handles not chop up the back end of a car.

BTW, if you do have skyline tails, let's see some pix right-ya.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *R34 tails are the most expensive. $500 for the installation? did you have a friend in the business? $500 is about the price range to shave door handles not chop up the back end of a car.
> 
> BTW, if you do have skyline tails, let's see some pix right-ya. *



ouch 500$ to shave door handles? that better include a car wash, interior wash, wheel cleaning, oil change, and other ish.......shops around here charge like 40-50$ per door(paint is only like 150)

but then again i live in socal, so competition is stiff.......so of course prices would be cheaper


----------



## NismoSERTurbo (Mar 19, 2003)

R34 tails are the easiest of the three to install. And Proxlamus or whatever your name is?? Get off my back about the damn pics. I decided to do a lot of shit to my car, and I want everything to be perfect. R32 tails are longer and deeper than R34 tails. Anyway, there is no way it should cost more than, at the absolute most, $1000 to do the work. He had to widen the entire back of my car to get my taillights to fit, and it still only cost me $700. To shaqve both door handles, he only charged me $150 for both doors. Just make sure you guys aren't getting ripped off at the body shop, cuz trust me, it should not cost as much as you are saying it should.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Your getting a really good deal then.
In the NW, it would cost quite a bit more than that.

I have not seen the R34 tails for less than $750.00 a pair.

You will notice that I say "up to $5000.00" meaning you can get a hack job for $1000.00, or top notch work for much more....

Like I said, things like body work and interior work are much more expensive in the NorthWest.

Oh, can I see some close up pics of those conversions? (NismoSERTurbo/WRteam200sx)


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

Dang Noobs getting a attitude all we are asking is some pics or proof on what you say you have for the car. and these ppl know what there saying 
1clnb14 knows his shit


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *BTW, if you do have skyline tails, let's see some pix right-ya. *


 I'm not a nu-b, I just wanna see some pix. I'm not looking for proof, I'm want to see how they look.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

im not saying you you got like a million post to my meeger 320
i know you are on alot, like me .


----------



## nismoB13 (May 20, 2003)

think R32, and R33 lights could fit good on a NX1600, humm.. Might try that out!


----------

